# Relaxing/immersive games for these worrying times



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2020)

Today I panic-downloaded the following games for PS4 - Abzu, Firewatch, Journey, Unravel, Flower and The Witness. Anyone played any of these? And what other games do other posters recommend? Not looking for PS4 games exclusively, as I'm sure everyone could do with some peaceful distraction


----------



## dessiato (Mar 16, 2020)

I've just got Lemmings for ipad. Obviously not the original, it's been rereleased.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 16, 2020)

I’ve got Firewatch but haven’t played it


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 16, 2020)

Firewatch is great, Journey is better, Unravel is ace. All lovely, but with a tinge of sadness.
Made the mistake of playing Journey after a mate died. Sobbed my eyes out. Well, on reflection, that doesn't make it a mistake.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 16, 2020)

Firewatch is great
Also recommend Gone Home
I am a huge fan of Walking Simulators. Best avoid Everybody's Gone to the Rapture though


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 16, 2020)

I can also recommend
Dear Esther
Submerged

And if you don't mind a little bit of peril, Subnautica is brilliant


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 16, 2020)

The Witness was a lot of fun. There's a thread on it here.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 16, 2020)

I am playing a game called Charm Farm which I discovered when I broke my ankle. it requires you to get friends to log in, and I have recently discovered that this requires you to use it through facebook, which I have not done. So, I have now started anew and lost all of my progress, so that I can invite a facebook friend or two to play. 

Only been doing it for a few hours, but it is kind of working for me.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm playing a game call No Man's Sky where you shoot rocks with a ray gun to make an oven, then milk some friendly animals, pick some wheat and fruit, then bake lots of delicious pies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2020)

8ball said:


> I'm playing a game call No Man's Sky where you shoot rocks with a ray gun to make an oven, then milk some friendly animals, pick some wheat and fruit, then bake lots of delicious pies.


Ooh I've got that, found it boring at the time, but this might be the time for such a thing


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Ooh I've got that, found it boring at the time, but this might be the time for such a thing


There's more stuff now. I'm currently doing a quest to get a living ship


----------



## 8115 (Mar 16, 2020)

In the past I have debated getting into the Sims as when I have played it occasionally it's quite relaxing.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 16, 2020)

Alto's Odyssey on tablet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2020)

8115 said:


> In the past I have debated getting into the Sims as when I have played it occasionally it's quite relaxing.


i got Sims 4 for free a couple of months on PS+ but I found it too stressful - you have to remember to sleep and wash and cook and then you collapse in a stinking heap with food poisoning


----------



## 8115 (Mar 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> i got Sims 4 for free a couple of months on PS+ but I found it too stressful - you have to remember to sleep and wash and cook and then you collapse in a stinking heap with food poisoning


You freeze them when you are not there, obviously.


----------



## Looby (Mar 16, 2020)

Animal Crossing is out on the 20th on the Switch. There is also a phone version or if anyone has an old wii. Fishing, fruit picking etc Very relaxing.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2020)

8115 said:


> You freeze them when you are not there, obviously.


aah, but still, not a good thing to have on this thread - too much like the current situation - being trapped in your house with limited things to do (I know you go to work, but you never see that)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2020)

.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2020)

.


----------



## yaketyyak (Mar 16, 2020)

I have always loved the sims. Been playing it for a bit now and find it super absorbing. If you can manage their whims you get points and you can then choose how to spend the points. For instance you can make it so they are always clean and never need the toilet.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> aah, but still, not a good thing to have on this thread - too much like the current situation - being trapped in your house with limited things to do (I know you go to work, but you never see that)


Horses for courses.

Anyway thanks for reminding me. I'm downloading it now. Only 7 1/2 hours to go.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2020)

8115 said:


> Horses for courses.
> 
> Anyway thanks for reminding me. I'm downloading it now. Only 7 1/2 hours to go.


aye, i know people who find it very soothing, i retract what i said as this thread is not just about my preferences


----------



## 8ball (Mar 16, 2020)

yaketyyak said:


> I have always loved the sims. Been playing it for a bit now and find it super absorbing. If you can manage their whims you get points and you can then choose how to spend the points. For instance you can make it so they are always clean and never need the toilet.



So clean hands means no coronavirus, and even if they got it they wouldn’t need to panic-buy bog roll.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> There's more stuff now. I'm currently doing a quest to get a living ship



Swap you 300 assorted pies for a living ship.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> So clean hands means no coronavirus, and even if they got it they wouldn’t need to panic-buy bog roll.


None of this talk please. I will delete if you do


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 17, 2020)

fl0w


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 17, 2020)

All the Civilization games. 

Minecraft with all the baddies turned off.


----------



## agricola (Mar 17, 2020)

War Thunder is getting rid of a lot of my stress nowadays.  I especially like the T34-57 and the Ostwind.

Bannerlord is out soon though, but unfortunately I have told people at work when it comes out and now am worried that if I do self-isolate around the 31st then they'll think I am taking the piss.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 17, 2020)

Looby said:


> Animal Crossing is out on the 20th on the Switch. There is also a phone version or if anyone has an old wii. Fishing, fruit picking etc Very relaxing.


I'm told this comes out a day early for downloaders only, so as to stop loads of people in the shops trying to buy hardcopy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Alto's Odyssey on tablet.


That is a lovely game at the best of times.


----------



## Looby (Mar 17, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I'm told this comes out a day early for downloaders only, so as to stop loads of people in the shops trying to buy hardcopy.


Tempted to cancel the amazon order and download instead.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm going the other way and have realised that shooters are basically really loud mindfulness.

Nex Machina is just Zen with explosions.

Nuclear Throne is 92p for the next 48 hours.

Other than that Proteus is really nice if you just want to explore an island over 4 seasons.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2020)

The most relaxing games on PC
					

Take a load off with this selection of chill games.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2020)

Altos Odyssey free for a week.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2020)

Rime is a nice lightweight Zelda-like adventure with good atmosphere
Fez is a charming enemy-free platformer with a clever twist


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2020)

Can people say what platforms these games are on please? 

I don't have any consoles so I need stuff that works on a cheap laptop


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Can people say what platforms these games are on please?
> 
> I don't have any consoles so I need stuff that works on a cheap laptop


That would be helpful, to save me having to google them all. 
I don’t want to run games on my MacBook but I have consoles.


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2020)

Witcher 3, Silent Hunter games,  sniper elites/3 and 4, all very immersive time sinks,  all the assassins creed games, ditto, except maybe Oddysey, with those damn mercenaries interupting you all the time, and killing you.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 19, 2020)

If anybody fancies playing Charm Farm on Facebook let me know - I need to invite people in order to progress and I’m a bit addicted to it at the moment.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 19, 2020)

Guineveretoo said:


> If anybody fancies playing Charm Farm on Facebook let me know - I need to invite people in order to progress and I’m a bit addicted to it at the moment.



Is it about farming charms or charming farms?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 19, 2020)

8ball said:


> Is it about farming charms or charming farms?


I guess it is the latter. It is a bit like farmville, if anyone remembers that,  but more advanced.

ETA and it doesn't send out those annoying notifications that farmville used to flood facebook with!


----------



## Looby (Mar 19, 2020)

We’re playing Rime and really enjoying it so thanks for the recommendation.


----------

